

Crowdwoo - The Twitter Lottery - rycole
http://crowdwoo.com/

======
corin_
How many people are opting in thinking "if I lose I can just unfollow straight
away"?

I slightly want to opt in just to see it unfold, but frankly I don't want to
follow three extra people, and I don't want a bunch of people who don't know
who I am following me, so I think I'd end up annoyed with the result either
way. Nice idea, though.

------
gr366
I think they should give credit to Dave Winer for the idea.

[http://scripting.com/stories/2011/05/15/socialMediaBubblePop...](http://scripting.com/stories/2011/05/15/socialMediaBubblePop.html)

~~~
davewiner
They do credit me, there's a link at the bottom of the page to the piece where
I describe the idea. I should probably do one of my own (but I'm busy with
other stuff).

~~~
gr366
Hi Dave. They do now, but didn't when I posted my original comment.

~~~
davewiner
Then thank you!

I'd love to get some of the link love when they choose the winners. :-)

------
MattBearman
I've joined in just out of interest, if I lose I'll follow the winners for at
least a month. I never use twitter anyway, and to be honest, if I won the
current 'jackpot' of 247 followers, I still wouldn't use twitter much :)

------
swombat
Haha, nice. I have a 1.6% chance of winning, at the moment...

------
dfischer
Kind of a cool concept. Let's see if I'm the lucky winnarrrr!

------
muppetman
Are people this desperate to be followed? I don't get it.

~~~
Skywing
It's fun to witness the statistics, though. There have been over 1000 unique
visitors over the past 2 hours, with an 11% conversion rate.

------
Skywing
I guess the cool thing is that those are all basically HN readers. Would be a
pretty solid HN user following.

------
Alex3917
This application wants to post tweets on your behalf? Umm, no.

~~~
Skywing
No, it will not post tweets on your behalf. It will automatically follow the
three winners of the lottery, though. That is all.

~~~
Alex3917
"This application will be able to:

* Read Tweets from your timeline.

* Update your profile.

* Post Tweets on your behalf."

~~~
riskish
I think that's just what he's _capable_ of doing via twitter's api. He's
stated, though, he's only going to have others follow as the guidelines
suggested and not post tweets on your behalf.

